# band looking for 2nd guitarist.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Gigging band looking for second guitarist. Must be able to play both lead and rhythm. Ability to do backing vocals is a huge plus. We do originals and throw in a cover here and there. We do all kinds of rock but no metal. Looking for someone around the age of 18. Must be creative and open minded. PM me or emailed me at [email protected] if your interested.


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

im 14. i can do back up vocals. i play a pretty good rythem. i'v been playing for almost a year. im styill weak on the lead tho. but i can do back up vocals. I live in toronto btw.. where are u guys?


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

We rehearse in north york specifically. were looking for someone with more experience then that.


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

ohh... alright then. That sucks i live like 5 min form north york


----------



## marcusbucci (Jan 30, 2008)

*i play guitar*

im 19, live in toronto i have been playing for 12 years and i have lots of experience....u guys any good? [email protected] is my email


----------

